# Newbie 5.1 setup recommendation, $1000 budget or less



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm currently building my basement which includes a projector setup and wet bar and being new to all of this I was looking for some recommendations on a budget 5.1 setup. I am only looking to spend up to $1000.00 on a complete setup of surrounds and subwoofer, if sub is needed of course. I was dead set on the SVS SBS-02 system but now found out they have a new Ultra line and they are now waaaay outside my budget. I have a receiver which was given to me, a Denon 5600. Its an older model which lacks HDMI inputs but it will be fine. I'm no audiophile by any means, but I also don't want a setup that is going to break up under louder listening of music. I say 90% Movies/Sports, 10% Music listening (Mostly rock). I'm not looking to purchase for a few months but I need to know where I need to run the wiring through the wall, etc. I have it all sketched out on the link below. 

The screen is a DIY 120" with an Epson 8350 Projector. 
http://floorplanner.com/projects/22177544-basement-renovation/edit#assets;q=speaker

The side surrounds will have to be mounted at almost 6'-6" as there is no wall on the section that passes through to the dart board area. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

If you were looking for the SBS-02 bookshelf speakers, it appears they still have some available.

http://www.svsound.com/sbs-02#.URazkxG9KSM

They are under the outlet special tab.

As far as a sub, Newegg has a great deal on the RW-12d right now for $299 with the promo code:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780078


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too believe that the SVS S Series are still available. However, I am guessing this is a relatively large space and something like the Klipsch Icon WF-35's are available for over $1000 off at Newegg. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780082
Here is the matching Center Channel available for $330 off:http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882780086

The matching Surrounds are available for $349 a pair and if combined with the Klipsch Reference RF-12 Subwoofer would make for an outstanding speaker array for HT. While slightly over $1000, we are talking about a 5.1 package that retails for close to $5000. Also, you could spend less by not using Klipschs to come closer to $1000.
All the best,
J


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm starting to think I should maybe just go with two better quality towers and center now and forego a subwoofer as the towers will offer much better bass over bookshelfs. And for surrounds just get cheapos as they do limited amounts anyway. I keep seeing the.klipsch 35 towers from newegg being highly recommendedespecially for less than 600 a pair


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

bmfjimbo80 said:


> I'm starting to think I should maybe just go with two better quality towers and center now and forego a subwoofer as the towers will offer much better bass over bookshelfs. And for surrounds just get cheapos as they do limited amounts anyway. I keep seeing the.klipsch 35 towers from newegg being highly recommendedespecially for less than 600 a pair


For good reason too - they are aesthetically well done and are so easy to drive you do not need any more power than the AVR's amplification stage.


----------



## bmfjimbo80 (Jan 12, 2012)

I just missed out on that deal as it expires today and I really want either a black speaker or that cabernet color. Without doing some more research to see what else is out there as options I can't really pull the trigger on the espresso ones either. I wonder though if I could change the stain color myself, guess I would have to look into what kind of wood is used to build them


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

bmfjimbo80 said:


> I just missed out on that deal as it expires today and I really want either a black speaker or that cabernet color. Without doing some more research to see what else is out there as options I can't really pull the trigger on the espresso ones either. I wonder though if I could change the stain color myself, guess I would have to look into what kind of wood is used to build them


Hello,
The Icons should not go up in price tomorrow. However, stocks are getting slim and when they are gone, they are gone. As for the finish, it is pretty dark and I really do not think it will bother you too much. The wood used is an African Hardwood named Berlinia that looks quite similar to Zebrawood. 

They sound great in HT and it also allows you to spend less on the AVR due to how ridiculously easy they are to drive. They originally retailed for $3000 a pair according to Klipschs website. http://www.klipsch.com/wf-35-floorstanding-speaker
J


----------

